# R-22



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

R22 may or may not cojntinue to rise in cost.
In 2010, there will be a sudden reduction in demand due to R22 systems no longer being made.

R22 does not have the same floor tax as R12 does.
Most of the cost of R12 is floor tax.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

What is a floor tax? As far as the demand for r-22? there has to be millions of r-22 systems out there. Around here, it is not rare to run into a 25 year old unit that runs alright and uses r-22. I suspect there will be some 22 substitute making bank. So, who knows what the demand will be? 

For Aunt Gertie, I would go with 410.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

The fed placed a floor tax on R12. 

It went up every year for X number of years.
Every pound of R12 that was in stock at the wholesaler had it to charge it when they sold/sale a jug.

There millions of R22 systems around here also.

But, When all new units are made using R410A and R407C. Then the demand for R22 will have dropped by how many million pounds a year?

Plus. Recycled R22 will be around. There starting to pay you for it again.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

flashheatingand said:


> Man, you guys are harping on R-22 stuff like a bunch of hens. Dude was simply asking about r22 versus r410. I doubt he needed the chemical break-down. Or the legal interpertation. So, what would you choose for your, well Grandma is likely not here, so what would you choose for your sister?


 
exactly, just trying to learn some basics so i dont get in over my head down the line. thanks for the responses though.


----------



## A.D. Const (Jul 14, 2006)

flashheatingand said:


> Man, you guys are harping on R-22 stuff like a bunch of hens. Dude was simply asking about r22 versus r410. I doubt he needed the chemical break-down. Or the legal interpertation. So, what would you choose for your, well Grandma is likely not here, so what would you choose for your sister?


I do agree with your previous post, If its a new system at standard prices go for 410A. However, if he find himself a good deal on New units R-22. go for it. That's what I would and do reccomend to grandma or sister.


----------

